# Some GoPro AlkyGTO



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Some GoPro footage my cousin Mike took last fall and edited into a lil video. No music yet unfortunately. Go ahead and lol at me missing a shift . Time for a new pressure plate as it would'nt disengage :shutme.

1969 GTO - YouTube


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey John, OUTSTANDING don't know if you need music or not. but I'm thinking BAD TO THE BONE. What do you think? By the way nice looking door locks but they do go by fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoyed, Thanks Les:shutme


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW. Some guys talk about running alcohol and a blower on the street, and some guys actually DO it. No music needed: the exhaust and tires are music aplenty!! BTW, that is one HUGE closed road course you were driving on!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, what a treat to finally get to see this thing in action. I think next year for Christmas though I need to send you a big box of traction pills 

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

FlambeauHO said:


> Awesome!


:agree love all the camera angles!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EXCELLENT!! Thanks for sharing. :cheers


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I heard music through most of the video, no need to add anymore....
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Great vid! Thanks for posting.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Wholly f<<k that thing is fast. Looks like a hoot to drive.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome machine! Just curious, why the Chevy motor?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers





FNG69 said:


> Hey John, OUTSTANDING don't know if you need music or not. but I'm thinking BAD TO THE BONE. What do you think? By the way nice looking door locks but they do go by fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoyed, Thanks Les:shutme





geeteeohguy said:


> WOW. Some guys talk about running alcohol and a blower on the street, and some guys actually DO it. No music needed: the exhaust and tires are music aplenty!! BTW, that is one HUGE closed road course you were driving on!!





BearGFR said:


> Wow, what a treat to finally get to see this thing in action. I think next year for Christmas though I need to send you a big box of traction pills
> 
> Bear





FlambeauHO said:


> Awesome!





Rukee said:


> :agree love all the camera angles!!





6QTS11OZ said:


> EXCELLENT!! Thanks for sharing. :cheers





Oldeboy said:


> I heard music through most of the video, no need to add anymore....
> Thanks for sharing.





Joe'sToy said:


> Great vid! Thanks for posting.





68GTO4004Spd said:


> Wholly f<<k that thing is fast. Looks like a hoot to drive.





kilkm68 said:


> Awesome machine! Just curious, why the Chevy motor?



Thanks alot guy for the nice comments and glad you all enjoyed. :cheers

As far as the Chevy motor goes.... I actually have all the matching #'s drivetrain for this car; drove it home 20+ years ago for $1750 factory 4 speed bench seat car. I was in the midst of a frame off resto when I got a helluva deal on the supercharger and carbs. I just could'nt see putting that on my original motor and as long as I had to buy another engine anyway, i decided Chevy was the way to go to make sick power for cheap.

I originally screwed the whole motor combo together with roller cam, trap door pan,ported square port heads from scoop to pan and running for a little less than $4500. And that's the combo that made *750 hp to the wheels*. 

Thats why I went Chevy. 




And I can always go back .


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

The Chevy parts are so much more available I've heard that reasoning before. I saw a wicked T/A at a show a couple of years ago with a motor much like yours with a Chevy 454 in it. I ask the owner why not the Pontiac 455, he said it would have cost twice as much to build the Pontiac. The legendary 427 was always one of my favorites anyway, beautiful machine, great job!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Great videa (and car) John....send your cousin to do my video!!arty:


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

The first time I watched I had no sound, and it was still cool.
While I had sound on my home computer the second time......HOLY CRAP!!!

Good job Bud arty:
Plus it looked like your better half had fun 


Bill


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

bondobill said:


> The first time I watched I had no sound, and it was still cool.
> While I had sound on my home computer the second time......HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> Good job Bud arty:
> ...


Yeah, don't let my wife read that , that's her BOSSS! She had fun, her dad is a local stock car legend that actually owned and built his own track and she has driven some too.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Great videa (and car) John....send your cousin to do my video!!arty:


Just paypal me the ticket $$ Eric .

Actually the GoPro's are really user friendly, he had two hooked up and the picture and sound quality for such a small camera are amazing. We took some footage at the firing range and it recorded the sound of a report from a .50 cal Barrett no problem. I though for sure it would have blown the thing up. If you took footage he would probably have no problem editing it for you.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Yeah, don't let my wife read that , that's her BOSSS! She had fun, her dad is a local stock car legend that actually owned and built his own track and she has driven some too.


Oh S##t !!! 
Sorry bud
I can delete that if you like 

Bill


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Um, like the rest, I have NO IDEA why you would want to spoil the "sounds of nature" with background music.

Awesome music of a motor like that is all a real gear/motor head need....:cool


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

ALKYGTO said:


> Actually we took some footage at the firing range and it recorded the sound of a report from a .50 cal Barrett no problem. I though for sure it would have blown the thing up.


COOL, Hey that's what I want to hear next.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Kinda cool my video is 2nd when you search "1969 GTO" on Youtube. Yay me lol. Yeah.....need to make another :willy:.


----------

